# komplettes system updaten?

## TheDodger

tja, so wie es auschaut, ist ja wohl nun (endlich ?) der gcc3.2 draussen und schon fängt das fröhliche neukompilieren wieder an :-/

Allerdings wie?

ein emerge --pretend world sagt mir, das alles auf dem neuesten stand sei ...

Und wenn ich jetzt den gcc neu kompilier komme ich bestimmt in den genuss, daß komplette System neu zu erstellen ... oder denk ich d a falsch?

jedenfalls hat ein update auf dem gcc3.1_pre1 einiges kaputt gemacht :

```

aviplay

aviplay: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1' not found (required by aviplay)

aviplay: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.1' not found (required by aviplay)

```

----------

## Beforegod

Du musst eine emerge -eu world machen

Dann wird allles neu kompiliert.

Die Option -e heisst --empty-tree also es wird davon ausgeganen das noch nichts installiert worden ist!

Also erst neuen Kompiler ziehen und dann emerge -e system und dann emerge -eu world (wichtig da erst systemwichtige Sachen übersetzt werden!)

----------

## Basti_litho

Aber werden bei "emerge -e -u world" nicht  ALLE Programme neu übersetzt

d.h. auch die system Programme??

Wenn man zuerste emerge -u system dann emerge -e -u world macht, werden doch auch system sachen neu kompiliert.

mfg

----------

## Beforegod

Stimmt..

aber das sollte man in Kauf nehmen da einige Programme auf System Bibliotheken zurückgreifen die dann noch in einer alten Version vorliegen.

----------

## Basti_litho

Ok, das ist 'ne idee  :Smile: 

----------

## nono

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Du musst eine emerge -eu world machen
> 
> Dann wird allles neu kompiliert.
> 
> Die Option -e heisst --empty-tree also es wird davon ausgeganen das noch nichts installiert worden ist!
> ...

 

Hi,

und das war alles? Nicht mehr? 

Also nur den neuen GCC ziehen und die 2 weiteren Schritte....  Coole Sache!

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Beforegod

Nachdem ich einige Leute im Chat befragt habe, muss man mit gcc3.2 eine Neuinstallation wagen.

Inwieweit das stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen (probiere erst in den nächsten Wochen gcc3.2)

Wäre aber mal geil, wenn Du das testen könntest!

----------

## TheDodger

bei mir läuft seit heute morgen ein emerge -e world ich hoffe, das reicht aus!  :Smile: 

ich geb euch bescheid, sobald ich weiß, ob's funktioniert hat, oder nicht.

----------

## nono

Hi,

dann berichte uns doch mal, wenn es fertig ist und dann wäre eine Step-by-Step-Anleitung nicht schlecht....  :Wink: 

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## citizen428

Hier eine Mail aus der Developer-Mailingliste:

Gentoo 1.2 to 1.4 update, HowTo do it and not break everything 

Lest den ganzen Thread bevor ihr ans Werk geht.

Hab's allerdings nicht ausprobiert, bin mit meinem System sehr glücklich so wie es ist.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> bei mir läuft seit heute morgen ein emerge -e world ich hoffe, das reicht aus! 

 

Ist der schon in den Ports? Bei mir ergab heute früh ein emerge -s gcc noch den 2.95.

----------

## citizen428

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> Ist der schon in den Ports? Bei mir ergab heute früh ein emerge -s gcc noch den 2.95.

 

Mal in deine /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask geschaut ob die 3.x gcc's noch maskiert sind (edit: bei mir ist 3.1 maskiert, emerge rsync hab ich nicht gemacht)? Ist nämlich gut möglich daß die Developer niemand einen 3er gcc aufdrängen wollen solange es teilweise noch Probleme damit gibt.Last edited by citizen428 on Fri Aug 16, 2002 12:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Basti_litho

Ich hab Ihn auch nur mit pkgsearch gefunden. 

Ansonsten taucht bei mir auch nur gcc295 auf. 

mfg

----------

## nexus

Man muss den link /etc/make.profiles auf /usr/portage/profiles/defaul-x86-2.0 ändern. Dann findet emerge auch gcc3.2

MFG

nexus

----------

## Basti_litho

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen default-1.0-gcc3 und default-x86-2.0 ??

mfg

----------

## nono

Hey,

also mir brennt es untern den Fingern und ich verfolge die ganze GCC 3.2 - Diskussion sehr ausgiebig, aber so richtig trau ich mich da noch nicht ran, denn ich hab erst vor 3 Wochen mein Gentoo aufgesetzt und seit etwa 2 Wochen läuft alles zufriedenstellend, und da hab ich natürlich ein wenig Angst, mein System zu schießen ...

Natürlich würde eine 2. Stage 1- Installation schneller gehen, denn man weiß ja jetzt, was man machen muß, aber es ist trotzdem wieder verdammt viel Arbeit....

Wäre echt cool, wenn jmd sagen würde: "Hey, cool! Ich hab das Update hinter mir, alles läuft, und so hab ich es gemacht ...!"   :Wink: 

Naja, mal sehen, ob mich/uns jemand erlöst, denn "Spiders" - Anleitung blicke ich nicht ganz...

Ein etwas risikoaverser,

Nono.  :Shocked: 

----------

## TheDodger

 *nono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Natürlich würde eine 2. Stage 1- Installation schneller gehen, denn man weiß ja jetzt, was man machen muß, aber es ist trotzdem wieder verdammt viel Arbeit....
> 
> 

 

naja, geht so ... mein altes SuSE läuft ja noch und so compile ich den gröbsten Teil in einer chroot umgebung und kann nebenbei noch etwas tun  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre echt cool, wenn jmd sagen würde: "Hey, cool! Ich hab das Update hinter mir, alles läuft, und so hab ich es gemacht ...!"  
> 
> 

 

bin ja schon dabei ... obwohl ein update bei mir nicht ganz so glatt lief ... ich musste meine stage1 wieder rausholen (die 1.4er beta)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, mal sehen, ob mich/uns jemand erlöst, denn "Spiders" - Anleitung blicke ich nicht ganz...
> 
> 

 

'Spider' ???

hochwasser-bilder aus meiner heimat:

http://www.baerenfels.de

http://www.dresden.com

http://www.lutz-hauptmann.de/webcam/hochwasser/index.html

----------

## nono

 *TheDodger wrote:*   

> 'Spider' ???

 

Jo, schau mal ein paar Threads höher... Da ist ein Link zu einer Anleitung.... Und der Autor nennt sich Spider.

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## citizen428

 *nono wrote:*   

> Und der Autor nennt sich Spider.
> 
> 

 

...und ist der der die GNOME Ebuilds für Gentoo macht. Guter Mann!  :Smile: 

----------

## KillerGurke

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage, die zwar nicht den gcc 3.2 betrifft, aber trotzdem etwas hier reinpasst. Um ungefähr einschätzen zu können, wie lange so ein kopmlettes Neukompilieren dauern wird, habe ich genau das mit meinem installierten gcc-2.95.3 und meinen normalen Flags (march=i686 -O3 -pipe) probiert. Erstaunlicherweise gab es immer bei bestimmten Pakten Schwierugkeiten, obwohl diese bei meiner damaligen Erstinstallation völlig problemlos kompilierten (und ich habe ja an den Compilereinstellungen nichts geändert). Auch wenn ich diese Pakete mal außerhalb von "emerge -eu world" kompiliere bekomme ich fehlermeldungen. Das seltsamste daran ist allerdings, nach einigen Versuchen klappts dann irgendwie doch. Beim nächsten Mal scheitert das Komplilieren wieder an der gleichen Stelle, danach gehts wieder irgendwann... Wie kann das sein, daß ein Kompilierungsfehler nur sporadisch auftritt? Betroffen sind u.a. die raidtools, die laufen mal durch, mal bekomme ich folgende Fehler:

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"    -c -o parser.o parser.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"    -c -o version.o version.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"    -c -o popt.o popt.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"    -c -o mkraid.o mkraid.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"    -c -o raid_io.o raid_io.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"  -c raidlib.c

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"  -c mkpv.c

gcc -o mkpv mkpv.o parser.o raidlib.o version.o raid_io.o popt.o

gcc: parser.o: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make: *** [mkpv] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse....

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 4, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-apps/raidtools/raidtools-0.90-r2.ebuild .

Hat da irgendjemand eine Idee? Ich traue mich zwar noch nicht, auf gcc-3.2 umzusteigen, hätte aber schon gerne eine Vorstellung, wie lange das ganze bei mir dauern würde (jaja, ich weiß, gcc-3.2 kompiliert länger *g*) und würde auch gerne mal mein komplettes System mit anderen Flags durchkompilieren (z.B. fomit-frame-pointer), aber wenn das alles sogar bei gleichem Compiler und gleichen Flags abbricht, dann kanns später ja heiter werden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## TheDodger

Soooo ... mein KDE läuft wieder  :Smile: 

gentoo 1.4 (beta) und gcc 3.2

jetzt nur noch alsa zum sound ausgeben bewegen und dann kann ich mich um sachen kümmern, die weniger wichtig sind  :Laughing: 

Etwas weniger lustiges habe ich vorhin gerade mitbekommen :

```

shadowland dev # emerge -s alsa-driver

Searching...

[ Results for search key : alsa-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-sound/alsa-driver

      Latest version Available: 0.9.0_rc2

      Latest version Installed: 0.9.0_rc2

      Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

shadowland dev # emerge -p alsa-driver

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.0_rc2 to /

```

Also, die alsa Treiber habe ich gerade ge'emerged und trotzdem würde die mir emerge wieder holen und installieren ... ???

Und das hier betrifft mehr alsa: 

```

shadowland etc # cd /dev

shadowland dev # /usr/sbin/MAKEDEV audio

mv: cannot move `mixer-' to `mixer': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `sequencer-' to `sequencer': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi00-' to `midi00': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `dsp-' to `dsp': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `audio-' to `audio': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `sndstat-' to `sndstat': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `mixer1-' to `mixer1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi01-' to `midi01': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `dsp1-' to `dsp1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `audio1-' to `audio1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi02-' to `midi02': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi03-' to `midi03': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `mpu401data-' to `mpu401data': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `mpu401stat-' to `mpu401stat': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi0-' to `midi0': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `rmidi0-' to `rmidi0': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `smtpe0-' to `smtpe0': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi1-' to `midi1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `rmidi1-' to `rmidi1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `smtpe1-' to `smtpe1': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi2-' to `midi2': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `rmidi2-' to `rmidi2': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `smtpe2-' to `smtpe2': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `midi3-' to `midi3': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `rmidi3-' to `rmidi3': Operation not permitted

mv: cannot move `smtpe3-' to `smtpe3': Operation not permitted

```

----------

## TheDodger

 *KillerGurke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"  -c mkpv.c
> 
> gcc -o mkpv mkpv.o parser.o raidlib.o version.o raid_io.o popt.o
> ...

 

so etwas hatte ich auch schon mehrmals.

am anfang habe ich ein emerge unmerge <packet> durchlaufen lassen und das packet komplett neu geholt. zu 99% hat es geholfen.

Bei dir schaut's aus, als ob der gcc nicht mit mehreren Threads umgehen kann?

standardmäßig nutzt gentoo IMHO ein 'make -j2' . evtl das -j2 mal weglassen!

[/quote]

BTW. meine komplette neukompilierung von gentoo (stage1) bis kde3 hat ca. 2 Tage auf einen Athlon 900 gedauert. 

Zum Glück gibt es chroot  :Wink: 

----------

